# Why does EVERYBODY attack Palin>??



## littlesteppers (Sep 11, 2008)

I just can't figure it out..why is she compared to Obama..she is NOT running for president..

Why is she attacked on motherhood.?? Nancy Pelosi has 5 kids..never heard a word..think as speaker of the house she was home every night?? Obama has 2 children, Biden has kids..nobody is talking about them..

It seems whatever she does is critized..are people just protective of Obama..(like Pelosi?)

Sarah is a successful courier woman..is this not what democrates LOVE?






I can not remember Biden made such a SPLASH


----------



## Minimor (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, what little I have seen of her so far, I like her. I don't have a problem with her being in politics, at whatever level, while she is also a mother to young children..... Many poeple I talk to say that they are impressed with her...even people who weren't necessarily impressed with McCain, many of them say that they like Sarah Palin and believe that she is an asset to McCain and his campaign.

I suspect that many see her as a threat; people who are staunchly in favor of Obama are afraid that Palin might sway people into switching sides and joining the McCain following, just because of Sarah Palin. And when people see someone as a threat they tend to condemn that person. I'm not saying that is the case for every person that condemns her, but I believe it is true in some...many...cases.


----------



## ozymandias (Sep 11, 2008)

Simple.

Because she is such a HUGE threat to Dems. Believe me, if she was a dem, they would be laying palm branches where she walks. Simple human nature - the lady has it all and because of that her opposition have to attack her.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 11, 2008)

ozymandias said:


> Simple.
> Believe me, if she was a dem, they would be laying palm branches where she walks.



Love it!



I agree.... with that and with Minimor.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 11, 2008)

Miniv said:


> ozymandias said:
> 
> 
> > Simple.
> ...


That would never work..Hillary was too strong of a woman for him to handle!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Palin.

Couldn't care less what the "World" wants -- they are not US Citizens and their media is so biased. Their LEADERS do not want McCain as our next President, and neither do the terrorists. They're all in favor of Obama.

Palin is one of the best things that could happen to a ticket. I was all for McCain already but Palin has made me even more excited and proud to cast my vote in their direction.

_PS Obama probably wishes people would stop comparing Palin to him -- she stacks up so much better than he does on the things that matter!_


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Sarah talk about drilling about 3 month ago..I was so impressed with her..when she was announced for vice president I did a nacked dance of joy!

Maybe the WORLD wants Obama..if its up to me they can have him..cause I don't want him!


----------



## horseplay (Sep 11, 2008)

I think you all are right on



. The great thing is all the bad mouthing her to try drag down public opinion is back firing. So I say let them talk, I have a feeling she'll be the one laughing in the end.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2008)

ozymandias said:


> Simple.
> Because she is such a HUGE threat to Dems. Believe me, if she was a dem, they would be laying palm branches where she walks. Simple human nature - the lady has it all and because of that her opposition have to attack her.



Ummm. I strongly disagree with that LOL.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh please!!!! Sarah Palin is a very strong, intelligent woman who strikes fear into Obama supporters. I am just glad that there are people that are educating themselves instead of relying on propaganda from the lefts.

Fran


----------



## bingo (Sep 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not agree more of course fear and worry seems to be what everyone wants the world to think about the Democrats and why they might be talking about her but somehow that will not apply to the Republicans and all the trash they have talked through out the campaign. Just ridiculous! Talk about hypocrites!

You can put lipstick on a pig and it is still a pig


----------



## minimule (Sep 11, 2008)

The world can have Obama. They want him because he is weak and un-experienced. Can you imagine what would have happened had he been Pres at the time of 9/11?



I'd much rather have McCain, a "been there done that" fellow and a strong woman like Palin that has raised a family and ran a state and done a good job.


----------



## SWA (Sep 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched this interview with Charlie Gibson, and I did not see her as "another war monger".





What I did see was... An extremely intelligent woman give very decisively explicit answers/responses to questions asked by Charlie, that were specifically ABOUT foreign concerns, primarily the war.

Yes, this threatens her oppositions, because she is just that sincere.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Oh please!!!! Sarah Palin is a very strong, intelligent woman who strikes fear into Obama supporters. I am just glad that there are people that are educating themselves instead of relying on propaganda from the lefts. Fran



Oh horse pee! Picking her was clearly a calculated move to get female votes. And, I guess it's working.


----------



## C G Minis (Sep 11, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I was also asking my self why they are attacking her. Who cares what the world wants, may be we DO NOT WANT OBAMA!! The world can have him. I hope the media keeps it up. Their sexism towards her will get her elected.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2008)

C G Minis said:


> Mary Lou - LB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Christine.. glad to see you around!!
> ...



LOL. His "pig" comment was directed to the REPUBLICAN PARTY, not her specifically. But...of course they'd run with that


----------



## horseplay (Sep 11, 2008)

The "pig" comment...come on, Obama and his "crew" say it wasn't meant for Palin, lets for conversation sake give them the benefit, but they are educated people I suspect, tell me they had no idea how it would be taken, please of course they did or else they are all complete IDIOTS! The whole, jeeze we didn't mean it that way...duh thing makes them look pretty stupid.


----------



## Gini (Sep 11, 2008)

Not sure if I posted this from a friend in Alaska who owns a lodge and is a bush pilot. But here is just one opinion from a hard core Alaskan.

I am a registered Republican from Arizona and will be voting for McCain and Palin. Obama scares me!!

*[SIZE=12pt]One of the arguments against is, she used her office to go after her ex brother in Law. I'm glad she did. My son is an Alaskan State Trooper and this jerk used a Taser on one of his stepsons. The Idiot thought this was funny! Next he was pulled over in a state patrol car he was assigned to. He was drunk! This is a "PUBLIC OFFICIAL" who went after this "IDIOT" as she should have. Question? Would this even been an issue if the Governor was a man and he had been chosen to run for V.P. ? The commissioner who quit or was fired in my opinion should have been! I for one would not want this inebriated person on the road in any official capacity! It's bad enough when a person drives drunk, but when it's a person sworn to uphold the law that's another story[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Fishing is good here at Wildman and I rarely have time for politics, but many of our friends are asking us “Who is Sarah Palin?” Of course, as Alaskans, Kathy and I are extremely proud of her. We just want to let you know that Sarah “Barracuda” Palin is a straight shooting, hard charging, get it done gal. She knows when to listen, how to analyze the facts and how to make a decision, then implement the plan. She doesn’t do a poll before jumping in with both feet like too many of the Washington types. She has little legislative experience because she has always held the EXECUTIVE position; in private life, as mayor of Anchorage’s largest bedroom community or more recently as Governor of our State. She is a smart, attractive home grown Alaska girl with excellent moral and family values. She can see what needs to be done and does not hesitate to get it done.[/SIZE]*

One of our State’s major problems is that its Capital is in Juneau, 500 miles from the nearest road and 800 air miles from the population base which is Anchorage, Wasilla and Fairbanks. Our legislature and most of the State government is in Juneau and they ALL behave like a bunch of freshmen in a college town. It has been this way since Statehood in 1959. When Sarah moved to Juneau, so did accountability and responsibility When the oil revenue started flown and a barrel of North Slope Crude hit $23.00, these people began spending money like drunken sailors. You can only imagine what was happenings when oil hit $100.00 a barrel, about the time Sarah took command. My wife Kathy has first-hand experience with this fiasco, as her father and also her ex-husband were Alaska Legislators who served in Juneau as Senators, Senate President, or members of the State House for a combined period spanning nearly three decades.

About the time Sarah took the HELM as Governor of Alaska, about half of the State legislature was in the pocket of big oil companies or contractors doing big projects for Native Corporations around Alaska, all funded by State oil revenue. Alaska government was nothing but a good old boys club riding the perpetual wave of prosperity. This filtered down from the legislature, through the Department of Natural Resources, Department of Labor and even spilled in to the Public Safety who are supposed to “preserve and protect”.

When Sarah walked into the Governor’s Mansion, she promptly dismissed the State Trooper detachment assigned to Governor and had her and her husband’s gun case brought in from Wasilla. Then, she got rid of the former Governor’s STATE Jet and told legislators that there were no more free rides, they would have to fly Alaska Airlines, just like her and her family if they wanted to travel. Next came the nut cutting (the Barracuda part) the heads that rolled were too numerous to name, but when Sarah finished cleaning house, a number of our legislators ended up in jail for on corruption charges, or tendered their resignations along with numerous department heads and those who have been riding the gravy train for way too long, AND THEN SHE HAD LUNCH. By the end of the day, Sarah Palin had saved the people of Alaska millions and has not yet slowed down.

She has truly brought CHANGE to Juneau. I personally know several persons in the private sector in Alaska, that hold her in high esteem. She surrounds herself with smart people, many from my hometown of Anchorage, she listens to them but makes her own decisions. Sarah Palin is a no B.S. politician. It is refreshing that there is such a thing anymore. You want to talk about CHANGE? You should see a before and after picture of the State government in Alaska. That’s CHANGE! Sarah will bring a number of things to the election. I am sure she will appeal many voters who my otherwise could have gone the other direction on election day. The conservative block will not be for Barack. We have their vote. We need what Sarah will bring, first to the election and second, what she will bring to Washington D.C. McCain has been advised well, Let’s just hope the American people can get the straight scoop on her in the weeks ahead. This is just the opinion of one Alaska Bush Pilot and Guide, who pays attention to national politics, watches the news and is deathly afraid of the direction our nation is headed. I guarantee that if Sarah gets a chance to dig her spurs into the flanks of the liberal Washington types, they will know that she is in the saddle.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think I've been attacking her, nor have I been relying on 'left wing propaganda' to get my information about her.

I DISLIKE Palin because of her policies. She's pro-just about everything I'm against. She's also very divisive. I can't see her doing much to promote bipartisanship which both McCain and Obama have been talking about. She is a young politician, early in her career, and already entrenched and being investigated in a few scandals. The way she's being sheltered from the media, reporters, and real questions concerns me, but I understand she's supposed to start stepping up and taking questions in the coming weeks, which is good.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 11, 2008)

> they are not US Citizens and their media is so biased.


The rest of the world's media is biased?






That is quite a statement - considering that American networks are know for their bias and favoritism. A lot of media in "the rest of the world" is far more balanced than what we sift through every day - whether red or blue...



> The whole, jeeze we didn't mean it that way...duh thing makes them look pretty stupid.


Well, it is is a dumb cliche... does it make McCain look stupid for using it to refer to Hillary's health care plan? It is just a overused cliche.

Dick Cheney has used it...

 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMHlIfOTS1c 

I wish the uproar and ridiculous ads about minor nonsense like this would stop - and that the focus would be on ...oh, you know - actual _issues. _

Watching the political parties carry on like fifth graders at times is a waste of all of our time - and money...


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Bassett (Sep 11, 2008)

minimule said:


> The world can have Obama. They want him because he is weak and un-experienced. Can you imagine what would have happened had he been Pres at the time of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't see where everyone is attacking Palin. I do think they are pointing out certain things about her. She says she is just a "socker mom". I think it takes much more than that to make a good VP. She may have some very appealling qualities but the more I learn about her the more I see her as a Bush with lipstick. We hear from Rep. that Obama doesn't have the experience to be President....well with McCain getting up there in years we very well could end up having Palin as president [if the get voted in] and she has no more experience than Obama. I just hope that some people don't let a pretty face be their deciding factor in voting because we will have to live with what ever we vote in. I think it is scarey no matter what or who gets in for their is one heck of a mess that needs to be taken care of....maybe we should let the Republicans clean up the mess that a Republican made. And don't blame it onto Congress for Bush was put in charge no matter what. Interesting to read the different viewpoints here.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 11, 2008)

Weeeeelll..I do not understand how ANYBODY that foollows politics can say McCain is ANYTHING like President Bush..its like calling an orange a banana..it just shows that people follow the media circus without getting the facts and educating themselfs..FACTS not bias media coverage! Half of the media is ready to get married to Obama.








How many on here saw the debate tonight?


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2008)

Matt73 said:


> OhHorsePee said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please!!!! Sarah Palin is a very strong, intelligent woman who strikes fear into Obama supporters. I am just glad that there are people that are educating themselves instead of relying on propaganda from the lefts. Fran
> ...


I'm sitting on Matt's side of the fence!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 11, 2008)

I think some are concerned about Palin (although Obama has been bashed just as much - and for far longer) as she is seen as inexperienced - which was McCain's best issue about Obama. She is seen as someone who was simply tossed into the mix in order to pander to women voters - and/or those Democrats who supported Hillary. Whoever the campaign brain was who was behind the decision to put Palin on the ticket - they deserve a raise - they are a genius!! If McCain had picked Lieberman (as rumour had it was his intention)... it would have been snoozeville to many - same old, same old... even though McCain and Bush had knocked heads in the past.

But in the haste to get the show on the road, IMO they needed to take more time to prep her... vet her (and no, I am not talking about any personal family issues - they should always be off-limits IMO) etc.

They need to avoid gaffs like her not knowing what the Bush Doctrine was... or the difference between preventive war and preemptive war. And when she is being hailed as the next American Idol - these kinds of little faux pas need to be avoided... not that any politician always succeeds at that - Democrat or Republican or anything in between....







> _"The fact is, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac have gotten too big and too expensive for the taxpayers." _
> - Sarah Palin, mistakenly believing that these institutions were supported by taxpayers (prior to the Bush bailout a few days ago)
> 
> _"John McCain has been calling for years to reform banks." _
> ...


Someone on another board pointed this out - which was actually kind of funny/ironic....

From the interview with Charlie Gibson:



> GIBSON: I'm talking about somebody who's a head of state, who can negotiate for that country. Ever met one?
> PALIN: I have not and I think if you go back in history and if you ask that question of many vice presidents, they may have the same answer that I just gave you. But, Charlie, again, we've got to remember what the desire is in this nation at this time. It is for no more politics as usual and somebody's big, fat resume maybe that shows decades and decades in that Washington establishment, where, yes, they've had opportunities to meet heads of state....


She made a very good point there - but didn't she just describe John McCain??


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you Gini for posting that letter(?) message.

I'm certanily happy to know there are no democrats who have ever misspoke or slipped up with a faux pas.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2008)

> I'm certanily happy to know there are no democrats who have ever misspoke or slipped up with a faux pas.


*Cyndi*... that was not what I said at all...


----------



## Marty (Sep 12, 2008)

She and Palin are American as apple pie. And I don't think she'll be spending a million dollars in the white house for new toilet seats and 31 Christmas trees.

Obama Osama........I think he was planned and carefully planted here years ago as some strategic move. I do not trust this man.

I rest my case.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty Marty Marty, you know I love you



buddy..but you think Obama was planted? planted by who "Al Quaida"???? who Marty



Marty, that doesn't make sense, lol. but still



you buddy.


----------



## anita (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> She and Palin are American as apple pie. And I don't think she'll be spending a million dollars in the white house for new toilet seats and 31 Christmas trees.
> Obama Osama........I think he was planned and carefully planted here years ago as some strategic move. I do not trust this man.
> 
> I rest my case.


Marty, you are so right!

Anita


----------



## capall beag (Sep 12, 2008)

Jill said:


> Couldn't care less what the "World" wants -- they are not US Citizens and their media is so biased. Their LEADERS do not want McCain as our next President, and neither do the terrorists. They're all in favor of Obama.[/i]


This comment is outrageous!

Do you really know anything about what THE WORLD thinks???

How can you possibly know about all media's around THE WORLD???? Certainly don't get it from Fox News or maybe you do from "60 seconds around the World" PLEASE





Who's leaders are you referring to.........every leader in the World





That has got to be the most simplistic comment I have read!

People around the World are fascinated by this Election. In other countries we are interested in WORLD news, since we are part of it!

When you come from a small country you must be familiar with other countries politics, especially AMerica because the results directly affect you and your small country.

America is a wonderful country with such freedoms, Freedom of expression.

I think this is such a prejudice comment that all "their media is so biased".


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt73 said:


> OhHorsePee said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please!!!! Sarah Palin is a very strong, intelligent woman who strikes fear into Obama supporters. I am just glad that there are people that are educating themselves instead of relying on propaganda from the lefts. Fran
> ...


Sarah Palin being a woman has nothing to do with me voting with McCain. I was for McCain before Sarah Palin came into view. He is the better choice but Sarah Palin just sweetens the pot.

Fran


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

capall beag said:


> Do you really know anything about what THE WORLD thinks???


Yes, I do. And I also know more about what I think is best for our Nation. I notice you do not question if the other posters know anything about what the world thinks IF they say the World is in favor of Obama being elected





My statememt may be, in your opinion, the most simplistic one you have ever heard. Here's another that's short and simple and makes a great bumper sticker:


----------



## C G Minis (Sep 12, 2008)

Why are people so ready to bash her or dilike her? Is it because she has old fashioned values or is it because she is the most loved governor in the country? She must be doing some thing right. What obama wants to do for me and my family will put us out of business.We have a small business and we will i am afraid will have to close if our taxes go any higher. We work some times 7 days a week to keep it going. We have not had a raise in 13 years . Some how giving more so the 2 percent of people in this country that do not want to work can get a check from obama makes my blood boil. We are not rich ,far from it. Obama scares me. I fear for our way of life and for the countrys saftey.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

A LOT of small businesses will go out of business IF Obama wins..small businesses are the backbone of our economy..he throws all these numbers around..impressive..EVERYBODY gets money..itgotto come from somewhere..the rich ?? there is still a HUGE difference in what he proposed..if he talkes to vetereans..the military get tons..if he talks to green peace..we safe the planet and fund conservation..its hard to keep up..first he "stole" all of Hillaries textbook..now he is stealing from the democrates..it suddenly was ALL his idea..too bad there are a videos everywhere to tell the true story..how many on here take the time and LOOK..cause the only newsstation that will show them to you is FOX and you not watching it there..


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qstFRbWDYxw


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> It's so grand that we all live in such countries with freedom to express our views about our leaders and future leaders.. In some countries, we would be shot and hung out to dry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time Mary Lou


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> Obama Osama........I think he was planned and carefully planted here years ago as some strategic move. I do not trust this man.
> I rest my case.






I don't even know where to start. How about with FACTS, since they seem oddly absent. Does anyone, anywhere, have any proof of this? Not conjecture, guesses, or chain e-mails, but proof?

I don't know whether to be disgusted or amused at how far people have to reach to come up with this stuff!


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2008)

I did just watch the interview w/Palin and TO ME she was...well....a true politician


----------



## Bassett (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> She and Palin are American as apple pie. And I don't think she'll be spending a million dollars in the white house for new toilet seats and 31 Christmas trees.
> Obama Osama........I think he was planned and carefully planted here years ago as some strategic move. I do not trust this man.
> 
> I rest my case.



Marty, I'm with you on this. There is something about him that I can"t put my finger on. I just don't trust that he is as sincere as he sounds.


----------



## anita (Sep 12, 2008)

I hate to tell but there are many facts and proofs

Google the names of his " friends" and his past you can see for yourself. Let us know what you think


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 12, 2008)

For those people who think McCain picked Palin just so he could get the female vote....



Do you have such little faith in the American Female Voter to believe that?? It's been a long time since we were content being barefoot and pregnant.

Something about Obama that's been on my mind a lot. Why would anyone who is as patriotic and America loving and open minded as he claims to be spend twenty-some years sitting in a congregation listening to the kind of racist, anti-american drivel that "his" pastor spouted???? Yes, he's distanced himself now, but IMO that doesn't eliminate all those years of questionable association.

One more thing......Didn't Oprah openly and personally support Obama at the very beginning? Has anyone heard any mention of that support in the past several months?? Oh yeah....I guess she's just another uninformed woman who will blindly vote Republican because there's a woman on the ballot.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> For those people who think McCain picked Palin just so he could get the female vote....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Oprah not only "cried her eyelashes off" during the Obama speech..she also does NOT want Palin on her show!








It her show..her right..just don't feed me the NO favorism crap..


----------



## Sonya (Sep 12, 2008)

This website talks alittle of Obama's Mulsim ties:

Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## minimule (Sep 12, 2008)

There are far too many facts about Obama that we can't post them all here.

I personally don't want a President that doesn't even salute the flag.



He claims to be a Patriot but this says a lot to me. He won't put his hand over his heart. This isn't stuff I'm making up either. Watch any of the videos of him and there have been several talks with him about this very thing.

Even his birth certificate says he is Arab-American. He claims he is African American. Just because his skin is dark? He studied the Koran in school. He says there is no sweeter sound than the "call to prayer"?

I want someone to be President that LOVES this country and wants to defend it against the evils that are lurking out there waiting for their chance to destroy her.

I think they are attacking Sarah Pallin because even though she is only running for VP, she is much more qualified than Obama and they know it. They have to try to make her look bad so he won't look so bad.


----------



## Gini (Sep 12, 2008)

littlesteppers said:


> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> > For those people who think McCain picked Palin just so he could get the female vote....
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]*Oprah stated that "no politician running now will use her show as a venue." This lncludes Obama! When Obama was on her show last he had not put himself into the presidential ring. She has stated "NO RUNNING PRESIDENTIAL OR VICE PRESIDENTIAL POLITICIAN "will be interviewed on her show. This includes Obama!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2008)

> I hate to tell but there are many facts and proofs


*anita* - when you make such statements it helps to provide actual facts, not rumours, chain-emails or partisan You Tubes designed to incite, designed to cast suspicion - designed to fear-monger. Address the actual issues - and not the "fear" issues.

If there was any truth to the fact that Obama was some kind of a Islamic terrorist supporter - do you not think that the vast Republican campaign machine would be all over it relentlessly - and prove it? Of course they would - and justifiably so. If there was any truth to those issues - how would Obama have been elected to be a senator? Were all those that supported him fools? Did they not do their homework? No. Do you think that he has not been FBIed, CIAed or that assorted talking heads have not dug for any bit of "evidence" that they could find? Of course.

Resorting to the Barack HUSSEIN Obama attacks only trivializes this election, IMO. I have not seen anyone attacking Palin and suggesting she is a terrorist or supports terrorists, or hiding something.... this whole thread started as a lament about attacks on Palin... and look what it has swung back to.

IMO none of these personal attacks directed at Palin or Obama belong in any election campaign as crucial as this one. And Palin may just be the VP-elect - but as there is a very good chance that she will wind up being the President, she tends to come under the same scrutiny that another younger, "inexperienced" candidate has endured.

Oprah? She has her own show and production company unattached to any network. She is free to rally for her choice - the same way that Limbaugh or anyone else supports theirs.

But I think the most nonsensical thing I have heard (so far) during this election campaign is when I was assured that Oprah supports Obama as she is Muslim. Huh? I said. Of course she is, my solemn friend assured me - _you can tell by her name - that is obvious! O - prah. O-bama. _

And that was all the "proof" this person needed...


----------



## capall beag (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe O-Reilly is one too, muslim that is





I am sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

While I often enjoy The O'Reilly Factor show, Bill O'Reilly is not running for president.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd like to know why no one has anything to say about Obama's ties and 20 years of looking up to his racist moral and religious leader, Rev. Jeremiah Wright? I keep bringing it up but evidently, no one wants to think about it??? Or has no explaination that's going to sound good??? Obama spent 20 years with this racist as his religious and moral mentor. You don't spend 20 years listening to someone as a mentor if you do not feel what they spout. How can you support a man whose own leader preached these statements to him (and he stayed to listen over and over and over and over)?

Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Obama's chosen moral and religious leader for 20 years, has said:

_"We bombed Hiroshima, we bombed Nagasaki, and we nuked far more than the thousands in New York and the Pentagon, and we never batted an eye."”_

"We have supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans, and now we are indignant because the stuff we have done overseas is now brought right back to our own front yards. America’s chickens are coming home to roost."” (Sep 2001)

"The government gives them the drugs, builds bigger prisons, passes a three-strike law and then wants us to sing ‘God Bless America.’ No, no, no, God d*mn America, that’s in the Bible for killing innocent people. God d*mn America for treating our citizens as less than human. God d*mn America for as long as she acts like she is God and she is supreme."” (2003)

"In the 21st century, white America got a wake-up call after 9/11/01. White America and the western world came to realize that people of color had not gone away, faded into the woodwork or just ‘disappeared’ as the Great White West kept on its merry way of ignoring black concerns.” "

"Racism is how this country was founded and how this country is still run!…We [in the U.S.] believe in white supremacy and black inferiority and believe it more than we believe in God."” (sermon)

"Barack knows what it means to be a black man to be living in a country and a culture that is controlled by rich white people. Hillary can never know that. Hillary ain't never been called a n-----."

"Fact number one: We've got more black men in prison than there are in college. … Fact number two: Racism is how this country was founded and how this country is still run."

While these quotes are attributable to Wright, not Obama, they are still representative of the man because these things came out of the mouth of the person he chose to have as his moral leader for two decades. If Obama didn't agree with these hateful, over the top, racist, anti-American statements, he would not have followed Wright for twenty years.


----------



## Minihorses101 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a question.

Why does EVERYBODY attack EVERYBODY ELSE>?? in order to prove their point?

I mean come on here, you aren't going to change the people's minds so easily, by posting youtube videos, charts, and links





Truthfully I have been turned off from the McCain/Palin vote by a certain few of the members on here (and before you go all "Oh! my opinion must be soo important that you take it so seriously!! im flattered!!" know that I already wasnt going to vote for them).

L'il Beginnings has *5324 MEMBERS*!!! (and it is growing everyday)

I repeat!! *[SIZE=14pt]5324 MEMBERS[/SIZE]*

Who are

(all of the below and more)

Shy

Quiet

Conscientious

Independent

Creative

Annoying

Pain in the @$$!!!

Friendly

Enthusiastic

Idealistic

Resourceful

Assertive

Outspoken

Popular

Sensitive

Rude

Weak

Caring

Loving

Unassertive

Bored

Shallow

Insensitive

I could go on forever...

There are

Newbies

Old timers

Children

Men

Women

City People

Work at Home Moms

Work at Home Dads

Jobless People

Ranchers

Farmers

Adopted People

Teachers

Learners

Abandoned People

Watchers

HEY! We may even have some stalkers on here! You never know*_in creepy Halloween voice_*

People

and more...

*Most of us*

Lost someone

Lost something

Loved someone

Loved something

Felt the rain

Had a very important moment in our life

have a friend

have a weakness

have a fear

have cried

have cried in joy

and more...

My point is that each and everyone of us has* our *own reason for voting for who we want (or not voting at all), whether that it be because we are ill-informed or so informed that we are telling people about it left, and right, and it is spurting out of mouths in an inaudible gurgle (I have met one in person before, it wasn't pretty. I had to change my shirt after, and it was forever stained



)

Chances are you AREN'T going to change someone's mind about this topic (and please don't go "well if there is a chance then I want to tr..*_inaudible gurgle_*")

Just so you know I am not attacking anyone, this is not targeted at anyone, and I am not trying to stir the pot and get people angry!!

The reason I wrote this is for the people who read these political threads and see what I see. I am not going to say what I see because that will just open another can of worms (if that makes sense



).

HAHA, WOW! This is the longest post I have had in the 4 years i have been visiting this forum, who knew it would take a political thread to bring it out of me.

With Love

Liz

[SIZE=8pt]I sure hope I don't regret this[/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 12, 2008)

> ...each and everyone of us has our own reason for voting for who we want (or not voting at all)...


Liz I agree with you. I personally am not trying to change anyone's mind. I was, however, expressing personal concerns and am interested in any information that might make me better understand those things.

For those of you who responded to the Oprah portion of my post, please tell us (me) where you got your information. I have not heard the "crying my eyelashes off" thing nor have I heard her say "no politician running now will use her show as a venue." Where did this come from? And as far as Oprah's "freedom of choice" is concerned.....it hardly deserves a comment.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20222414,00.html

Here is just One link..Fox reported it too..


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally, I think Oprah should have stuck to book recommendations and Tom Cruise interviews


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link Littlesteppers.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW..On the bush doctrineSSSSS yes there are 4!! Sarah did good..charley messed it up all himself!





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...id=opinionsbox1


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally I am so discusted with all the folks running for Pres..including their running mates... rather watch claymation videos.. makes more since.

Nothing will turn me off and away faster, than all the childish Bu******* nicking picking he said/ she said person attacks done by all of them. They are all acting like 5 year olds in a school yard,,instead of adults.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Shari said:


> Personally I am so discusted with all the folks running for Pres..including their running mates... rather watch claymation videos.. makes more since.Nothing will turn me off and away faster, than all the childish Bu******* nicking picking he said/ she said person attacks done by all of them. They are all acting like 5 year olds in a school yard,,instead of adults.


Soooo are you going to vote??


----------



## bingo (Sep 12, 2008)

Jill said:


> "We have supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans,
> 
> "Racism is how this country was founded and how this country is still run!…(sermon)
> 
> "Barack knows what it means to be a black man to be living in a country and a culture that is controlled by rich white people. Hillary can never know that. Hillary ain't never been called a n-----."


I do not find much to argue with in the above statements. In fact some of the responses here on this thread just lend to how much truth there is in them.





Just think how much good could have come to this country with the millions they have both wasted trashing each other.


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes,, will vote... after I do a little research on my own... without all the Circus stuff.

Obama... is only half black..something a lot of people forget. In fact....there are a whole lot of people out there in the USA.. that are mixes, wither they are willing to admit it or not. And in this day and age it shouldn't matter. I do not care who gets to be Pres.. just so long as they do a good job.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

Just to be clear, *I* take no issue whatsoever with Obama's race. That doesn't matter to me, what matters to me is that he chose a racist to be his moral / religious leader -- which leads me to conclude Obama harbors racist beliefs. There are many other things that also bother me about Obama as our potential President. His skin color is NOT one of them.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> Obama's skin color has NOTHING AT ALL to do with why I do not like Obama. It is his VIEWS - what he stands for, etc.
> The reason I chose Jill's quote because - If you sit down and seriously think about it would you go, church or conventions or to any type of SPEAKERS for 20 years if you did NOT BELIEVE in what they were preaching. Let's not forget he raised his CHILDREN listening to this man.
> 
> My opinion the Preacher ( well, in my eye's he is NOT ONE) - said this because he did NOT think it would hurt Obama's Campaign because he knew Obama felt the same way.
> ...

















Well here is ONE of my reasons..


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

While I disagree with Obama's stance on the Born Alive bill, I understand his reasoning. He did NOT want to take control of such a sensitive situation away from doctors.

And as far as saluting the flag?

http://my.barackobama.com/page/invite/patriot


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2008)

Boy people are sensitive.

Not only do not care about race(I did not say that was an issue with others either)...I also think "all" religion needs to stay out of the Gov.

I also will not pass judgement on anyone I do not personally meet and get to know. Lots of 2nd and 3rd hand, hear-say is not how to get to know a person and find the truth.

Everyone must choose the one who they think would be best for the Nation. (Shrug)


----------



## Sonya (Sep 12, 2008)

> Resorting to the Barack HUSSEIN Obama attacks only trivializes this election, IMO. I have not seen anyone attacking Palin and suggesting she is a terrorist or supports terrorists


to my knowledge there is no evidence of of Palin having links to any islamic/jihad/terrorist group....now Obama...maybe...look up some info about his cousin...you might be quite surprised!


----------



## minimule (Sep 12, 2008)

"And as far as saluting the flag?

http://my.barackobama.com/page/invite/patriot "

This is obviously a website set up by Obama followers. I believe what I see.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ooooooeeeeeeee!!!!!!! I'm even more against that crazy Palin than ever. Anyone watching ABC? :arg!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmmm....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8QCkgg5Kjo


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

Minimule-if you watch the video, you'll see Obama leading the salute to the flag before the Senate-with his hand over his heart.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > Resorting to the Barack HUSSEIN Obama attacks only trivializes this election, IMO. I have not seen anyone attacking Palin and suggesting she is a terrorist or supports terrorists
> 
> 
> to my knowledge there is no evidence of of Palin having links to any islamic/jihad/terrorist group....now Obama...maybe...look up some info about his cousin...you might be quite surprised!



OMG...Do you realize how involved your current president was/is involved with the Bin Laden family? They supplied weapons to them. Did you know that? This is just getting silly now. Oh, okay, Obama is a leaked terrorist seeking presidency. Huh????? Fear-mongering anyone?


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 12, 2008)

littlesteppers said:


> Hmmmm....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8QCkgg5Kjo


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I have watched the infamous "OMG HIS HAND ISN'T ON HIS HEART" video, and...I don't see anything disrespectful. He is standing, hands folded, facing the flag (I will assume). His hand isn't over his heart...so what?

I'm aware by the code he 'should' have his hand on his heart, but you know what? Until this whole business started, I've never held my hand over my heart during the anthem. Apparently my dad has but I don't remember ever seeing him do it. I would bet that a great number of Americans-even patriotic ones, right and left, all walks of life, don't do it.

As an aside, I am grateful we live in America, a country where as a citizen you are not obligated to pledge allegiance to a bit of colorful cloth or any other symbol, so long as you remain respectful to those who are while they're doing it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt, don't worry about the comments of a few in here. They are making fools of themselves with the idiotic and untruthful comments in here. I hope they realize that their behaviour reflects a lack of as we say in french "savoire vivre", lack of manners for a loose translation. I am sure they think they are being funny and amusing by making such ridiculous statement when in fact they are only making themselves look very foolish.

Matt, you should start a thread to see if we can discuss our own elections here. I would love to hear from those that will be voting (canadians) or anyone that has knowledge about what each of our political parties are offering us this time. I read the "Green Plan" and am not sure how I feel about it, would be nice to get opinions from others. I have some concerns should the Conservatives get in again with a majority since they did not deliver on what they promised last time. I still haven't decided who I will vote for but I want to make the most informed decision possible for me.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

Danielle, YES. Please make a thread! I'm woefully undereducated on Canadian politics. As you can see, our politics are kind of a handful...keeps me busy!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 12, 2008)

Canadian politics and the current candidates for Prime Minister... Shudder... a couple of those IMO are just plain creepy.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 12, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> Matt, don't worry about the comments of a few in here. They are making fools of themselves with the idiotic and untruthful comments in here. I hope they realize that their behaviour reflects a lack of as we say in french "savoire vivre", lack of manners for a loose translation. I am sure they think they are being funny and amusing by making such ridiculous statement when in fact they are only making themselves look very foolish.
> Matt, you should start a thread to see if we can discuss our own elections here. I would love to hear from those that will be voting (canadians) or anyone that has knowledge about what each of our political parties are offering us this time. I read the "Green Plan" and am not sure how I feel about it, would be nice to get opinions from others. I have some concerns should the Conservatives get in again with a majority since they did not deliver on what they promised last time. I still haven't decided who I will vote for but I want to make the most informed decision possible for me.



LOL.. I was going to do just that! Tee Hee. Yes, our politics are scary/creepy too. Not quite as scary as American politics but... I'm thinking NDP LOL. But, quite honestly, I have to educate myself more (I probably am more up on the American election



). Fortunately (and unfortunately), we are inexorably tied to the Americans.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 12, 2008)

*minimule* and others, Snopes.com is a good place to check out all this stuff. They are not partisan - they say where they got their info. And they present facts - no matter who or what the subject is.

They are sort of like Internet Mythbusters...

Obama not holding his hand over his heart during the anthem



> I'm aware by the code he 'should' have his hand on his heart, but you know what? Until this whole business started, I've never held my hand over my heart during the anthem. Apparently my dad has but I don't remember ever seeing him do it. I would bet that a great number of Americans-even patriotic ones, right and left, all walks of life, don't do it.


Exactly right. Right after this story first came out - I wound up at a Seattle Mariners game. And as it was such a hot issue - I could not help but notice that as we stood for the Star Spangled Banner, only about half of the people in that section had their hands over their heart.... some do, some don't.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080912/ap_on_...ching_the_truth

"Major news outlets have written such fact-checking articles for years. "But in the last two election cycles, the very notion that the facts matter seems to be under assault," said Michael X. Delli Carpini, an authority on political ads at the University of Pennsylvania's Annenberg School for Communication. "Candidates and their consultants seem to have learned that as long as you don't back down from your charges or claims, they will stick in the minds of voters regardless of their accuracy or at a minimum, what the truth is will remain murky, a matter of opinion rather than fact.""


----------



## Sonya (Sep 13, 2008)

> Matt, don't worry about the comments of a few in here. They are making fools of themselves with the idiotic and untruthful comments in here. I hope they realize that their behaviour reflects a lack of as we say in french "savoire vivre", lack of manners for a loose translation. I am sure they think they are being funny and amusing by making such ridiculous statement when in fact they are only making themselves look very foolish.


Wow, very harsh statements...why do some feel it necessary to try to belittle others to make themselves look better? I don't know why you all are getting so worked up about an election that quite frankly you can't even vote in...



> Matt, you should start a thread to see if we can discuss our own elections here. I would love to hear from those that will be voting (canadians) or anyone that has knowledge about what each of our political parties are offering us this time


You should do that...I really like the part about hearing from those who will be voting or anyone that has knowledge about what each of our political parties are offering....interesting that you added that!

I also find it interesting that some of the Canadians think they know it all about America....you DO NOT live here, have no idea what it is like to live here in this time, do not pay taxes here...you know what you see on tv (be it U.S stations or Canadian)...you really have no clue. I don't want to hear you have relatives that live in the U.S or live close to the border....unless you live here, pay taxes, you don't have a clue...just as I have no clue what things are really like in Canada...nor do I know what exactly would be best for YOUR country, difference is, I wouldn't claim too.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sure many of you have seen some of the things a couple of Canadian citizens have been posting, I just want to say I have many friends in Canada and my inlaws are Canadian, PLEASE do not judge Canada as a whole by what these two post




. There are many Canadians who aren't anti-US and great people



.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 13, 2008)

> There are many Canadians who aren't anti-US and great people .


I have met many wonderful Canadians and I have nothing against them. Of all these political threads, there has been disagreements, debates, and defensiveness. There has been good info, there has been bad, there have been great points from both sides, but no where have I seen anyone calling someone else ridiculous or foolish and trying to belittle someone else.....(of course I haven't ready every single word).....her comments may of been referrring to me or someone else, it doesn't really matter....it does not have to be personal, but it appears some wish it to be, that's too bad. I just don't think that kind of arrogance has any place here, it's very disheartning to see how rude some can be. Oh well, to each their own I suppose...I personal don't like living with that kind of anger, it must be very trying....


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

Sonya, my words were to everyone reading and I am sure some are offened by what some Canadians are saying. I just wanted other readers to know that not all Canadians are this way and not to judge by just a few who want to constantly be negative about the US. I totally agree with everythnig you have posted on this matter. I personally don't think it's my place to debate why their country has faults and who is to blame, I do not live there, pay taxes and deal day to day with Canadian life so who am I to judge what's best for them.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

I haven't seen a single Canadian post anything "Anti-U.S." in any of these threads.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

Your rose colored glasses are working perfectly then



.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 13, 2008)

> . There has been good info, there has been bad, there have been great points from both sides, but no where have I seen anyone calling someone else ridiculous or foolish and trying to belittle someone else.....(of course I haven't ready every single word).....


Well, to be fair - there have been a few Americans in these threads who have sneered, belittled and been more than rude at times to other posters.... just saying. You cannot _ Blame Canada_ for that...







> I also find it interesting that some of the Canadians think they know it all about America....you DO NOT live here, have no idea what it is like to live here in this time, do not pay taxes here...you know what you see on tv (be it U.S stations or Canadian)...you really have no clue.


Speaking only for myself...

I do live here.

I do know what it is like.

I do pay taxes.

I do have a clue.

Many clues, in fact.

Sadly, many _Americans _- including most of my friends - only go by what they see on TV. Or some of the bizarre nonsense that often circulates via viral emails etc. .... a lot of which is designed to be flammable... on both sides.

I think that Canadians taking part in these threads are not pretending to know it all about the US - but are all too aware of how any Presidential Election aftects them - and the rest of the Free World. And even the not-so-free world....


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

Got any quotes? I have a little time, so I'm going to look through the threads, but I'll see if there's something I missed.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

Why is it you insist on provoking people? Wait, let me guess, you haven't. I guess you are reading things differently then I. If you have "a little extra time" why don't you do something useful and productive with it, sad really sad


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm waiting for my hair to dry before I go to a wedding. If I'm too productive, I'll mess it up!

I'm sorry you feel that my asking for facts and proof when people say things is 'provoking'.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 13, 2008)

> Well, to be fair - there have been a few Americans in these threads who have sneered, belittled and been more than rude at times to other posters.... just saying. You cannot Blame Canada for that


That is too bad, as I said I haven't read every thread/post, don't have time. I am not blaming Canada as being rude, I was blaming the poster that I had quoted, it just so happens she is from Canada. I'm sure no one appreciates being told they are foolish and whatever else she had said.

The fact that Canada is interested in our politics is a good thing, I did say that I feel that Canadians are not qualified to say what is best for the U.S. since they do not live here, just as I wouldn't claim to know what is best for their country and their people.



> Speaking only for myself...I do live here.
> 
> I do know what it is like.
> 
> ...


You are from the U.S. and your opinion does matter to me, even if I don't totally agree with it. You are correct many people do tend to be followers of what they see/hear without researching it for themselves...that goes no matter what side of the fence you stand on or I guess what country you are from.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

I do not need to go back through posts and qoute things, people who are reading these threads and/or have read threads from the past from some of these same people can see for themselves what has been said. This just didn't start with these election threads, there is a history of it. See what you will makes no difference to me, my point was and is that Canada is full of wonderful people and not to be turned off from what you see here. But then again you were swayed to vote differently by a few so this concept isn't something you seem to understand. Hope your hair turns out fabulous and you have a great time.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 13, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> Matt, don't worry about the comments of a few in here. They are making fools of themselves with the idiotic and untruthful comments in here. I hope they realize that their behaviour reflects a lack of as we say in french "savoire vivre", lack of manners for a loose translation. I am sure they think they are being funny and amusing by making such ridiculous statement when in fact they are only making themselves look very foolish.



I think the ABOVE comment is completely uncalled for. As a Proud American - I don't like being called that personally and I don't think ANYONE should be called that.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

horseplay said:


> But then again you were swayed to vote differently by a few so this concept isn't something you seem to understand.


I was never swayed to vote differently by a few. Please, if you're going to quote me do so properly.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 13, 2008)

Lisa, my comment was about the comment made about Obama and terrorism and muslim, etc. There was another comment as well to this effect from Marty. Not sure what thread. I care for Marty deeply, she is a fine lady, a good friend. My comment was regarding the "statements" not the person or people. I am sorry if you feel those statements to be factual or accurate, personally I found them repugnant and truly uncalled for and reaching pretty low to discret him. I believe that any kind of derogatory statements toward anyone running in your election, McCain/Palin, Obama/Biden especially when unfounded and unproven doesn't add to any debate but is divisive and non productive in discussions. If I offended anyone in trying to voice the above I apologize as that is what I was trying to convey, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sorry you are right, it wasn't you it was bingo, I guess I have a hard time separating you two for some reason, my bad.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 13, 2008)

horseplay said:


> I am sure many of you have seen some of the things a couple of Canadian citizens have been posting, I just want to say I have many friends in Canada and my inlaws are Canadian, PLEASE do not judge Canada as a whole by what these two post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? Where have I been American bashing? Where have I been disrespectful?


----------



## tagalong (Sep 13, 2008)

> You are from the U.S. and your opinion does matter to me, even if I don't totally agree with it. You are correct many people do tend to be followers of what they see/hear without researching it for themselves...that goes no matter what side of the fence you stand on or I guess what country you are from.


Exactly right, *Sonya*... but just to be clear - I am Canadian and here as a Legal Resident... so maybe I have a unique perspective of seeing things from both sides of the border.

I care deeply about what happens here and I like to examine the facts and issues on _all_ sides - even if I lean left. I find the snipey ads that are being run on TV of late a waste of time and $$... instead of nitpicking at each other I wish the candidates would address actual issues of concern...


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 13, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> Matt, don't worry about the comments of a few in here. They are making fools of themselves with the idiotic and untruthful comments in here. I hope they realize that their behaviour reflects a lack of as we say in french "savoire vivre", lack of manners for a loose translation. I am sure they think they are being funny and amusing by making such ridiculous statement when in fact they are only making themselves look very foolish.



Danielle_E - I don't know you except on the INTERNET, but I almost always enjoy your post.

This one just really shocked and surprised me. The word *themselves *- I just don't think name calling and yes I do consider the word Fool - as name calling. I just do NOT like that word - whether it was directed at me or anyone else.

At the same time I realize Political debates can get touchy - I will not even bring up politics around my father-in-law.

I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## Laura (Sep 13, 2008)

LisaF. said:


> At the same time I realize Political debates can get touchy - I will not even bring up politics around my father-in-law.
> I was just stating my opinion.


Lisa,

I just wanted to mention that for a few years Steve BEGGED me not to discuss politics with his Dad....turns out Grandpa O and I have exactly the same opinions...that shocked Steve for sure~LOL It was great!!


----------



## minimule (Sep 14, 2008)

You should see how my husband's family is with politics. One of his Uncles will argue with anyone and everyone to prove his point.....even if they are on the same side. He's destroyed family dinners with his stupid "I'm always right" attitude. You DON'T want him here.


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh Laura - You are very LUCKY!

My father in law is ALWAYS RIGHT...LOL.

I have been in the family for 26 years - I still can not and will not discuss politics or religion with him. I am not even sure the man knows how to listen to some one else's point of view.

My father in law is more like Minimules in laws.

You should have seen Easter dinner at his house this last year - They live down the road from us - we were TRYING to have a nice family get together.

I had to CALMLY put my plate in the dish washer - start walking or was I stomping..lol - In a dress and high heels down the road. Now, can you even imagine how silly I looked?

It was either do that - or - I would NOT be able to keep my mouth shut any longer and then there would have been a big family explosion.

We were not even discussing religion or politics so can you imagine if I tried to discuss those two things with him.?...lol


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Sep 15, 2008)

[

I'd like to know why no one has anything to say about Obama's ties and 20 years of looking up to his racist moral and religious leader, Rev. Jeremiah Wright? I keep bringing it up but evidently, no one wants to think about it??? Or has no explaination that's going to sound good??? Obama spent 20 years with this racist as his religious and moral mentor. You don't spend 20 years listening to someone as a mentor if you do not feel what they spout. How can you support a man whose own leader preached these statements to him (and he stayed to listen over and over and over and over)?

Jill,

my hubby & I think about Rev. Jeremiah Wright many times and how he is, whoops was* Obama's personal advisor. lol and I totally agree!!

And in a military side note, I just had to ask my sister who is in the USMC and ready to deploy to Iraq in January or February 2009, how she was thinking & whether she has noted how many of her military comrades are looking to vote. I was somewhat surprised when she said most are looking towards McCain, not all, but many many that she knows, because one of the reasons was they want someone in the office with military experience who can lead them from day 1 and bring us safely out of this war. You always hear about the military this or the military that & it was neat for me to get an "inside" kinda of idea on what some of our military is thinking.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 15, 2008)

I've often been of the opinion that actions speak louder than words-not a single thing that Obama's done in his Senate career has led me to believe he is a racist. A lot of things that have been floating around about both Jeramiah Wright and Obama's (former?) church are false, though I won't deny that Wright has said radical things at times.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/church.asp

If we're going to play 'guilty by association', has anyone looked into Richard Quinn, who's apparently an adviser for McCain? I've heard dubious things about the man but I'm having a seriously hard time finding out anything about him. Anyone got links?


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 15, 2008)

*The following article appeared in the London Daily Mail. ( I checked it out for authenticity at their website). It's a long read but worth it!



*

Sarah, you go girl!





*A pistol-packin' Looby Loo: the Left's worst nightmare *

Frank Sinatra would have got the joke. In the words of the great political philosopher, they all laughed at Christopher Columbus when he said the world was round.

They're all laughing, too, at John McCain for choosing Sarah Palin as his running mate. The usual suspects took one look at this pistol-packin' momma and reacted like John McEnroe to a disputed line call: you cannot be serious!

Certainly, the pick came, as the Americans say, out of left field. But Sarah Palin is centre stage now, and suddenly it's game on.

Stern, God-fearin', gun-totin' Sarah Palin. Will she get the last laugh?

At the very least, McCain has got a wonderful sense of mischief - a quality sadly lacking in most politicians.

The way the Left, both here and in America , are contorting themselves is a joy to behold. Sarah Palin is every Guardianista's worst nightmare.

It's reminiscent of how they used to patronise Mrs Thatcher 30 years ago. What did this small-town girl know about anything?

How could any woman expect to run a country and raise a family? What does she know about foreign affairs?

Of course, they weren't saying that a woman couldn't be Prime Minister, you understand. Just not this woman.

Shirley Williams would have been fine, but this ghastly, lower middle- class Snobby Roberts woman from Grantham, of all places - AAARGH!

It's been hilarious watching the sisterhood tie themselves in knots over Sarah Palin.

They've been in full Glenda Slagg mode - dontcha just hate her, dontcha just love her?

On the one hand she's a feisty, capable woman shaking up the political establishment, while juggling a family and career. I don't know how she does it.

But on the other, she's a Godfearing, gun-totin', good ol' girl. She hunts, she fishes - she's a Republican, for goodness' sake.

Sarah Palin is every red-blooded redneck's fantasy figure, every randy schoolboy's Mrs Robinson. She could have stepped straight out of one of long-lost cousin Michael's Ripping Yarns.

Cheerleader, beauty queen, dominatrix of the Harper Valley PTA, mother of five, mayor, governor and now a heartbeat away from the Vice-Presidency.

You couldn't make her up. Law And Order's Fred Thompson, once a presidential candidate himself, hit the baby seal on the head when he said the Left were in a blind panic over what to do about Palin.

Joke's on you: John McCain, displaying a sense of mischief rare in politics, with his choice of Sarah Palin, surrounded by her family, as his running-mate

What they are doing is what they usually do when confronted with something which offends their world view - character assassination. Every 'liberal' newspaper and TV network has sent hatchet men north to Alaska to dig for the dirt beneath the tundra.

What they discovered is that 80 per cent of Alaskans think she's doing a great job.

A supermarket tabloid is claiming she had an affair, which she denies. Apart from that, the worst the scandal-hounds have come up with is that Palin, as governor, put pressure on a police chief to fire her former brother-in-law. Given that said brother-in-law has beaten up her sister and threatened to kill her father, I'd say that far from abusing her office, she showed considerable restraint. I'm surprised she didn't put a bullet in his head.

The big talking point is the pregnancy of Palin's 17-year-old daughter, Bristol , who is soon to marry her boyfriend. That's what I call a shotgun wedding!

Still, it kills the wild rumour that Bristol is really the mother of Palin's Down's syndrome baby, Trig.

You've just got to like a woman who calls her son after a character in Only Fools And Horses. Although it's probably fair to assume she doesn't have a working knowledge of Cockney rhyming slang, otherwise her daughter would never have been christened Bristol .

When Palin talks about shattering the glass ceiling, the sisters are supposed to cheer - except most of them suspect her idea of shattering a glass ceiling would be with a both barrels blast from a 12-bore.

She epitomises the 'God and guns' mentality at which Barack Obama and his supporters sneer. They use 'small town' as a pejorative term. That's not how Middle America sees it.

John Mellencamp wrote his hit song Small Town as an ironic take on Hicksville , USA . He even performed it at an Obama rally earlier this year.

Back at you: Democrats say Sarah lacks the experience for the top job - but neither do Obama or Biden

But that hasn't stopped Middle Americans adopting it as an anthem. Mellencamp must be just as horrified as Springsteen was when Ronald Reagan purloined his anti-war Born In The USA as a campaign song.

It's not that the Americans don't do irony, as European 'sophisticates' always maintain.

It's just that some times, my dear, they don't give a darn. A good song is a good song - and to heck with the message.

Most Americans were born and raised in a small town. Her values are their values.

The mantra from the Obama camp is that she lacks the experience to be VP. In truth, she has more executive experience than either Obama or his Neil Kinnock-impersonator sidekick mate Joe Biden, neither of who has ever run anything.

But, wail the sceptics, what about foreign affairs? Admittedly, Palin has never slagged off her country at a mass rally in Berlin . But Alaska 's next door to Russia . She's got more experience of dealing with Russians than anyone outside of corporate hospitality at Stamford Bridge . Who is Putin more likely to be wary of - Barack "we must negotiate with dictators" Obama, or Looby Loo packing heat?

To paraphrase the Duke of Wellington, I don't know what she does to the enemy, but she scares the life out of me.

Palin reminds me of the old joke about what's the difference between the IRA and a woman with PMT? You can negotiate with the IRA.

What she does have in spades is experience of the energy industry - the number one concern right now. Palin would drill, drill and drill some more - polar bears or no polar bears. And when the oil companies got greedy, she imposed a windfall tax. Unlike Gordon Brown, who'd keep it, she gave every Alaskan a $1,200 rebate.

With all the hoop-la, it's easy to forget that she's running for Vice-President, not President. Not yet.

Sarah Palin: The next Margaret Thatcher? Time will tell...

That's what really frightens her condescending opponents. Not that we've a leg to stand on in Britain . We've got Harriet Harman a chewed fingernail away from the top job - and she's never shot a moose in her life.

Remember, they all laughed at Margaret Thatcher. But ho ho ho, who had the last laugh?


----------



## horseplay (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I had a smile all while reading and I'll be passing it along



.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 15, 2008)

"The Daily Mail considers itself to be the voice of Middle England speaking up for "small-c" conservative[16] values against what it sees as a liberal establishment. It generally takes an anti-EU, anti-mass immigration, anti-abortion view, based around what it describes as "traditional values", and is correspondingly pro-family, pro-capitalism (though not always supportive of its aftereffects), and pro-monarchy, as well as, in some cases, advocating stricter punishments for crime. It also often calls for lower levels of taxation. The paper is generally critical of the BBC, which it argues is biased to the left. However, it is less supportive of deregulated commercial television than The Sun (a tabloid owned by Rupert Murdoch), and unlike The Sun it seems to be broadly nostalgic for what it believes the BBC once was."

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Mail

I hadn't heard of the Daily Mail before, so I wanted to check into what it was.


----------

